# Air compressed Mini V8 engine plans



## pabloreyes007 (Nov 10, 2014)

Hello,

I really want to start with this building project, but not really sure how to build it with the right lengths etc. Can someone please share with me this engine plan?

Thanks alot,
Pablo


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 10, 2014)

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=22972


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Nov 10, 2014)

Here's one

http://www.metrodetroitmetalworkers.com/plans.php


I think Chuck has plans for this one

http://www.modelenginemaker.com/index.php/topic,1275.msg46208.html#msg46208


----------

